# Do you have a reusable shopping tote bag - >>> Folded into cute animal shape.



## lidabags (Feb 28, 2012)

Will you carry like this kind of bags go shoppping?? 


[SIZE=9pt]Unique Reusable Shopping Tote Bag - Folded into a Green Frog/ Yellow Duck/ Grey Bear/ Pink Piggy/ Black Mouse[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=9pt]Folded into a Green Frog/ Yellow Duck/ Grey Bear/ Pink Piggy/ Black Mouse, very cute, and you will love it[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Eco friendly, easy, and very practical for daily use, e.g. grocery shopping[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Polyester fabric (210 D); Size - 15.75" x 15.75" (not counting the handle portion) x 4"; Weight - 1.8oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Makes a great stocking stuffer and gift for friends and relatives[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]











[/SIZE]


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 3, 2012)

I already have shopping bags, but these are adorable!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

These are adorable! I already have bags but I would have preferred these haha.


----------



## ticki (Mar 12, 2012)

If you had a puppy one... SOLD!


----------



## lidabags (Mar 12, 2012)

YEP..Our company will give free gift bag like this in Thanksgiving Day every year which support to us have advanced power for continuous development.


----------



## lidabags (Mar 12, 2012)




----------

